# Failed Cortisone injections, considering apitherapy



## urbanoutlaw

Anyone here have experience using apitherapy where conventional treatments have failed? I'm wondering if it's worth trying. Nothing seems to work for my arthritis except painkillers. I'd like to be lucid and pain-free for a change!


----------



## tuzserhu

Please feel free to call Glen Perry at wholeprpolis.com. 
He is one of the few people who have used this treatment and as much I know - he gave a lecture at our local meeting - he has been successful with it. 
Wish you good luck,


----------



## RayMarler

Bee stings have helped my arthritis and nerve pains from back injuries, it may or may not help you or others. All I can say is try it out and see if it helps you or not.


----------



## squarepeg

i believe i get an anti-arthritic effect in my hands after getting stung.


----------



## ruthiesbees

I started BVT last Oct for my arthritis. I'd say it's definitely worth a try. I also started taking propolis capsules and honey on a daily basis. I've been able to get off my prescription meds completely. I did still have to have hip surgery to repair a torn ligament. Bee stings apparently can't help the body heal that  They say bee stings are not as useful in the winter months, but my girls still seem to pack a punch. But in this part of VA, they are out flying many days in winter. 

If you do decide to give it a try, start slow. Took me about 6 weeks until I got over the constant itching from the sting. I ordered Pat Wagner's book, and that has been very helpful with the basics.


----------



## Sharpbees

If your going to try it the video Art of the Sting is a pretty good reference video to start with. Like mentioned above Pat Wagner's book How Well are You Willing to Bee is also a good reference. Good luck and I hope it works for you.


----------



## urbanoutlaw

Thanks guys - I will check if Amazon has a copy of the book and try to find the video. I have an appointment with the rheumatologist in 2 weeks and another with the surgeon next month. I am so NOT interested in spending the prime of my second beekeeping season in rehab!! I just need to push it off until Fall.

It's also interesting, ruthiesbees' bees are flying. Perhaps you're warmer down in Tidewater? Italian/Carniolan mutts don't seem to bother much until it's 55F.


----------



## apiperry

Bee sting therapy has given me very positive results for osteoarthritis of the knees over the years. The American Apitherapy Society is worth joining, offers publications including Jim Higgins DVD "Art of the Sting", as well as an apitherapy course and conference May 3 -5 near Chicago. Their website is www.apitherapy.org .


----------



## hossein yeganehrad

I have work on over 1000 hive to collect bee venom in Alberta and i will have more production in summer of 2014 ,it is lots of value to use bee product and require lots of information if you looking for cure ,become member of AAs and search on API NEWS about all of API product ,
I USE MY N chromosome royal jelly more then bee venom.


----------



## Merl

Yes I use bee stings and it does wonders for me. Let the bee sting you where the pain is.


----------



## urbanoutlaw

I got my rheumatologist's approval to try bee stings. It's not like I couldn't do it anyway, but it's nice to have physician support. The issue now is to get the nerve to actually go through with this. The reality of doing this intentionally is scarier than the general concept.

I tried bringing bees home in a jar, but they died. I used my sugar roll jar, dribbled honey on the screen, gave them sugar and a little of water, etc. My thought is to get an Ulster nuc/observation hive and use that for apitherapy bees. It's smaller and likely to be more acceptable to my family than a traditional observation hive. What's the best way to bring bees home when your hives are miles away?


----------

